# MOHAWK Saves the day



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've never used the spray can version but I buy the gallon cans of this stuff to mix with the gallon cans of pre-cat lacquer I spray. Supposedly the lacquer is at proper viscosity for spraying as-mixed, but I find I get way better flow-out with 5-10% retarder. It makes a big difference here in the SW where it is warm and dry! Fortunately I never had to deal with the high humidity you face (we are usually < 10% 8^)

Yes, it basically is lacquer thinner albeit usually "slower" than the big box stuff.

Good to see you are not afraid to give things a go!


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

Thats what I guessed itys a thinned down lacquer. BUT it worked like majic


> I ve never used the spray can version but I buy the gallon cans of this stuff to mix with the gallon cans of pre-cat lacquer I spray. Supposedly the lacquer is at proper viscosity for spraying as-mixed, but I find I get way better flow-out with 5-10% retarder. It makes a big difference here in the SW where it is warm and dry! Fortunately I never had to deal with the high humidity you face (we are usually < 10% 8^)
> 
> Yes, it basically is lacquer thinner albeit usually "slower" than the big box stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Glad it worked for you!

FWIW: That blush retarder is usually just butyl acetate, with some glycol ether to ensure it dissolves and has mixing compatibility.

Like Splintergroup, living in desert SW you have to deal with crazy RH swings. Most of time it is so dry, have add the slowest solvent you can find to ensure wet out and eliminate rough peel. In monsoon season, have to deal with 90° and 60-70% RH. Rarely can I spray a finish in summer time after 9am due heat/RH. Keep butyl acetate and PGEMA on hand as retarders for spraying solvent based finishes. Also try keep some n-Butanol on hand for use with spraying WB.

Best Luck


----------

